# Our Scottish Highland Ladies



## amysflock

Hi, All,

Here are our first two cows, both registered Scottish Highlands, both presumably pregnant (and if so, both due in November, oy!). They are a daily delight!







Sheila of Valhalla, background, and Rustler's Bridgit, foreground






 Sheila, 4-year old cow






 Bridgit, 2-year old heifer (she has the world's biggest "cowlick!")


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Is November the normal time of year for beef animals to have their calves by you? I know here they usually have them in April/May.


----------



## amysflock

They can calve whenever, as they're very hardy and have only about 1% instance of calving problems as a breed. I've heard this can work out well for us, since if we end up with any registered heifers for sale (bull was registered, too, so we will register any heifers we get), they'll be weaned by the time spring sales time comes around.


----------



## wynedot55

so thats the reason they are calving in  early winter.so you can make the sales if they have good heifers.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

*Absolutely Gorgeous!*   I'm from Wa. too!!




			
				amysflock said:
			
		

> Hi, All,
> 
> Here are our first two cows, both registered Scottish Highlands, both presumably pregnant (and if so, both due in November, oy!). They are a daily delight!
> 
> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r426/amysflock/Picture013.jpgSheila of Valhalla, background, and Rustler's Bridgit, foreground
> 
> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r426/amysflock/Picture005.jpg Sheila, 4-year old cow
> 
> http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r426/amysflock/Picture018.jpg Bridgit, 2-year old heifer (she has the world's biggest "cowlick!")


----------



## Ozark Hen

great looking cattle!


----------



## allenacres

excuse me for butting in by the Highlands are very hearty animals and from what I have seen from other breeders in WA, they pretty much calve all year round.  My girls have been calving in April, and Im trying to keep it that way as its been working for us. Although 35 degrees in the middle of the night when Im checking on a newborn is pretty dang cold! Once they dry off they are fine.  Because of the very thick coat on those calves, they do well even if they are born in the fall.  And W. WA is not harsh weatherwise. We do have a cold spell here and there but its pretty mild. Much like Scotland's weather I hear.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I was curious because here we get harsh winters and spring is the best time for calving.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

It's true Kitty,
   Farmers all over Western Washington have calves at about any month of the year. It's way different in Eastern Washington. The winters are harsh....snow up to your kazoo. We are surrounded by The Olympic and Cascade Mountain Ranges. This kind of keeps Western Washington 
in a protected bowl so to speak. We are up high on a plateau just before the foothills to Mt Rainer. We do have some snow, but it only lasts a day or two at the most. My daughter lives down from us in the valley. They may get a dusting..but that's it. It's a great place for chickens too! 



			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I was curious because here we get harsh winters and spring is the best time for calving.


----------



## Arctichicken

Amysflock,

Thay are Soooooo Gorgeous. I don't have any cows...yet but really hope to get highlands next spring. I live in Alaska but I know they do well up here. I think they are the best of the best beef cattle. I'm so jealous!!! Enjoy, Stephanie


----------



## CowGirl95

Wow they are beautiful!


----------



## Beekissed

One of the ladies I worked with thought Highlands were a Longhorn/Buffalo cross!     

So, what made you folks choose Highlands?  What is your favorite breed characteristics?  Do you sell the hide and horns when you butcher?  I've heard they can go for a good bit, if you find the right buyer.


----------



## amysflock

Hi, Beekissed, and welcome!

I first saw Highlands in a paddock near where a friend was looking at a travel trailer, and learned from the farmer that the horned cows I was looking at were actually girls. Later, my husband and I saw them again at the Puyallup Fair and they again piqued our interest. 

When we moved to our country home a few months ago and realized we needed animals to work the land, our thoughts turned back to Scottish Highlands. Turns out we have several breeders in our area, one within 20 minutes, so we headed to his place and learned more about them. We were hooked.

For us, their beauty was the first draw, but then learning about the leanness of the meat, ease of raising, the fact that the girls are good mothers by nature who calve easily, browse rather than graze (so could eat our little bits of scotch broom and whatever else (non-poisonous) thing was growing in the pasture), and need little by way of shelter sealed the deal. We bought our girls in late-May, brought them home in early July, and it's been a love affair ever since.

I've heard you can tan the hides, but apparently it costs more to do that given the length of the hair. I'm not sure I'd ever do it...I mean, can you vacuum a Scottish Highland rug? We do plan to use the breed for meat. We can never have more than 3 or 4 adults on the land at one time (not enough room), so we'll always be small. If we get a bull calf out of one of the girls this year we will probably steer him and raise him for eventual butchering (you raise them to two years old before butchering), and will sell any heifer calves. If we don't get a bull calf, we'll probably break down and buy a yearling steer from someone else...

I actually get to take the afternoon off to help/photograph/watch the hoof trimmer work on our cow's feet! Yippee!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your having lots of fun with your highland cows.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

welcome Bekissed...I think you may be on BYChickens or TEG?  I'm Barney, The Mustard Seed Gardener, and Chris aka Barney. we spoke about my garden to feed the hungry?
Have a great day. 



			
				Beekissed said:
			
		

> One of the ladies I worked with thought Highlands were a Longhorn/Buffalo cross!
> 
> So, what made you folks choose Highlands?  What is your favorite breed characteristics?  Do you sell the hide and horns when you butcher?  I've heard they can go for a good bit, if you find the right buyer.


----------



## Beekissed

Hi, folks!  Hey, Barney!     Yep, that's me on the other forums.  I don't own any cows but have always had a lifelong interest in the animal and the different breeds.  I hope to get a milk cow eventually.  My sister owns the Highlands also, so I did a little research on the breed and became interested. 

I've often wondered why cattlemen in colder climes don't use a Highland or Galloway herd bull.  When bred to a polled breed will produce polled offspring;  has 98% live births due to smaller shoulders but will finish out comparable if bred to a large breed beef such as Angus;  have a longer coat to insulate during colder weather, thus reducing the need for as much feed;  plus the meat is more marbled due to not needing the fat on the outside for insulation.  Add to this the browse factor and you have a great combination.  Not to mention the gentleness of the Highland breed, making working with the bulls a more pleasant task. 

 I know, in the past, there was an emphasis on taller beef but I think the new trend is going back to a shorter bull.  So, Highlands would be ideal, I would think. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chris aka Barney

I think you know a lot about the Highland cow! They are a beautiful animal. It seems many Washington State folks on his forum like this breed. too


----------



## Beekissed

I like the heritage breeds and I think the Highlands are just so darn cute!  Funny thing, the folks who buy at the livestock auctions will pay less for a rough coat cow...just because it looks different.  As a matter of fact, anything that isn't Angus around here automatically brings less of a price!  So, consequently, most folks raise Angus around here.  Kind of sad, the whole peer pressure thing.  It used to be Angus, then Herefords, then Charolais, then Limousin, then back to Angus...funny about trends, huh?


----------



## Chris aka Barney

We had angus, blk spot, hereford x . Now We just have one Hereford and her son hereford /limonsin. Ours are for pets...I love them all. I don't think I've ever met an animal that I didn't like. working in a vets office some years ago, I met a pitbull that loved me and hated the vet and the others in the clinic. He would get so darn excited when he saw me that the muscles on the side of his head would pulsate! I was sooooooo glad he liked me.


----------



## ncgnance

Your highlands are beautiful!! I would have gone with them instead of dexters, but I'm just afraid that the summers are too hot here in nc for them.


----------



## Beekissed

Actually, their coat acts as an insulator in more ways than one!  Keeps them cooler when its hot and warmer in the cold.  And the hair in their eyes helps protect against pink eye. Their horns also help let heat out of their bodies.  On a hot day, you can grab a horn and it is HOT.  Sort of like the Watusi cattle.

Anyone have Galloways?  They are supposed to have very similar breed characteristics to the Highlands but without the horns.  I don't think they are quite as docile, but it may depend on the breeder and if they are breeding for this characteristic.


----------



## allenacres

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Hi, folks!  Hey, Barney!     Yep, that's me on the other forums.  I don't own any cows but have always had a lifelong interest in the animal and the different breeds.  I hope to get a milk cow eventually.  My sister owns the Highlands also, so I did a little research on the breed and became interested.
> 
> I've often wondered why cattlemen in colder climes don't use a Highland or Galloway herd bull.  When bred to a polled breed will produce polled offspring;  has 98% live births due to smaller shoulders but will finish out comparable if bred to a large breed beef such as Angus;  have a longer coat to insulate during colder weather, thus reducing the need for as much feed;  plus the meat is more marbled due to not needing the fat on the outside for insulation.  Add to this the browse factor and you have a great combination.  Not to mention the gentleness of the Highland breed, making working with the bulls a more pleasant task.
> 
> I know, in the past, there was an emphasis on taller beef but I think the new trend is going back to a shorter bull.  So, Highlands would be ideal, I would think.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think its what you said, angus are bigger, and everyone was breeding for bigger, even the Highland folks were breeding for bigger. Americans like to "supersize" everything. But as you said folks are starting to breed smaller again. One reason is birthing problems. All this makes me pretty happy that our bull has short legs. 

You sure know a lot about Highlands.


----------



## Beekissed

My sister has some very overpriced Highlands.  When she first got them she wanted my boys to show them in the fair to promote the breed in the area.  So, I did a lot of research....wish she had!  She seriously knows nothing about raising cattle of _any_ breed! 

I have wanted to be a farmer since I was a little girl, so a lot of my reading material centered around cattle, sheep, etc.  Still does, actually!  Maybe one day all that useless info will pay off...


----------



## pokacow

BeeKissed, knowledge is never useless!  What's useless is when people yap like they have a clue when they don't!! Wastes everyones time for sure!   Jody


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pokacow said:
			
		

> BeeKissed, knowledge is never useless!  What's useless is when people yap like they have a clue when they don't!! Wastes everyones time for sure!   Jody


Very true!!!! Someday you may be able to help someone or one of your own animals due to that knowledge. Having the knowledge on hand before a situation arises save time. If it's an emergency it save valuable time.


----------



## Beekissed

So...reading all of James Herriotts novels will someday pay off?       Love and miss that man dreadfully.  If you've never read them, they are the greatest!

This forum needs more folks, don't you think?  How can we entice the BYC people into coming over and nattering over the backyard fence?


----------



## allenacres

I read all those books too and LOVED them. And I agree with Kitty, info we think is useless someday comes in handy. It came in handy when I had to pull a calf this past april,....I think it was a James Harriot story, could have been another great vet story book that I read.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beekissed said:
			
		

> This forum needs more folks, don't you think?  How can we entice the BYC people into coming over and nattering over the backyard fence?


Anytime I find a cow thread on BYChickens I mention BYCows. It's amazing how many times I've seen (in PM's and postings), "I didn't know about BYCows" or "We don't have cows yet, but, I would like one/some". 

Here's the little character I use for BYCows:





Feel free to use it too!


----------

